# Arkansas Surface Drive Ban



## hunt n duck (Mar 31, 2018)

Arkansas is considering a ban on Surface Drive motors. There is an official survey you can take. 
https://survey.agfc.com/index.php?r=survey/index&sid=479677&lang=en


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 1, 2018)

Link doesn’t work


----------



## hunt n duck (Apr 1, 2018)

Here is a new link. This one should work. 
https://survey.agfc.com/index.php?r=survey/index&sid=479677&lang=en


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 1, 2018)

Done and done. If they ban SD I will not give that state another dollar of my money!


----------



## hunt n duck (Apr 1, 2018)

I will also find another state to hunt. I'm not going to buy another motor just to hunt there.


----------



## JackSprat (Apr 1, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> Done and done. If they ban SD I will not give that state another dollar of my money!





hunt n duck said:


> I will also find another state to hunt. I'm not going to buy another motor just to hunt there.



You think that may be their intention?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 2, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> You think that may be their intention?



a lot of in state hunters run surface drives as well. 

the biggest complaint i have read about over the years is the noise levels.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 2, 2018)

Pass a loutre wma already restricts mudmotors after 2 pm.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 2, 2018)

Arkansas has gone crazy.  There are areas of the state that their biggest source of revenue are rice and duck hunters.


----------



## hunt n duck (Apr 2, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> You think that may be their intention?



If it is then it's working. I don't mind spending my money in another state.


----------



## hunt n duck (Apr 2, 2018)

krazybronco2 said:


> a lot of in state hunters run surface drives as well.
> 
> the biggest complaint i have read about over the years is the noise levels.



I understand that and I agree. They could pass a noise limit instead of a ban.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 3, 2018)

It's dumb to try and ban just SD motors and not air cooled. What's  to say I don't buy  a SWOMP 40 long tail with a unbaffled voodoo exhaust. Sounds like a politician is upset because someone with a SD kills more ducks than them. If arkie wants to lose on tax revenue then that's on them, there are plenty of states with just as good if not better hunting than arkie.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 3, 2018)

there has to have been some major lobbying from these guys.

https://www.freedom-outboard.com/freedom-outboard-motors/


----------



## hunt n duck (Apr 3, 2018)

krazybronco2 said:


> there has to have been some major lobbying from these guys.
> 
> https://www.freedom-outboard.com/freedom-outboard-motors/



Those are surface drive also, just has a water cooled engine.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 3, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> Sounds like a politician is upset because someone with a SD kills more ducks than them.



The reason I quit trying to hunt WMA's 30 years ago.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 3, 2018)

Duck hunting has become big money for every 1 hunter the state runs off 2 will take their place with more money


----------



## gsfowler (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the link. But you may not like my responses.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Apr 4, 2018)

I can understand why, to a point.  Heck I run a surface drive.  But you hear fools running around 15 or 20 minutes after shooting light wfo.   Idiots 200 yards away blowing ice out of holes at 4600 rpm when ducks are looking for places to set.  It's nothing different than the idiots who run outboards do, but it's just a lot louder when an air cooled Briggs with a voodoo is doing it.


----------



## Long Cut (Apr 5, 2018)

Same state that banned mojos and has a 25 shell per hunter limit. Gets to the point you wonder if it’s for the animals or for other reasons....


----------



## across the river (Apr 5, 2018)

Long Cut said:


> Same state that banned mojos and has a 25 shell per hunter limit. Gets to the point you wonder if it’s for the animals or for other reasons....



What would the other reasons be?


----------



## HookinLips (Apr 5, 2018)

across the river said:


> What would the other reasons be?



Do you really have to ask that?


----------



## HookinLips (Apr 5, 2018)

krazybronco2 said:


> a lot of in state hunters run surface drives as well.
> 
> the biggest complaint i have read about over the years is the noise levels.



Not sure what your definition of "a lot" is but I spend a fair amount of time there hunting both public and private and I can tell you in all my travels I have yet to see a Surface drive with Arkie tags on it. All the guys running SD's are out of staters.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 5, 2018)

HookinLips said:


> Not sure what your definition of "a lot" is but I spend a fair amount of time there hunting both public and private and I can tell you in all my travels I have yet to see a Surface drive with Arkie tags on it. All the guys running SD's are out of staters.




Most sd owners are oosers, the same oosers that pay a lot more money for licenses, lodging, and meals. More oosers = more money for arkie fish and wildlife and the state via sales tax.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 5, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> Most sd owners are oosers, the same oosers that pay a lot more money for licenses, lodging, and meals. More oosers = more money for arkie fish and wildlife and the state via sales tax.



The locals that hunt don’t care about the money. They want to hunt their holes and not have to race to get to them. They want to roll in at shooting time and no one be there. The idea of limiting amount of days oos guys can hunt wmas, raising permit cost, now mud motor bans. It’s not the government or dnr pushing it. It’s the local hunters.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 5, 2018)

Duckbuster82 said:


> The locals that hunt don’t care about the money. They want to hunt their holes and not have to race to get to them. They want to roll in at shooting time and no one be there. The idea of limiting amount of days oos guys can hunt wmas, raising permit cost, now mud motor bans. It’s not the government or dnr pushing it. It’s the local hunters.




The state has the final say so and the state is the one that will lose lots of tax dollars, not the local hunters. You actually think any form of government care about anything but money?


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 5, 2018)

If those local hunters happen to be senator bob or congressman Dave. There are lots of game laws that have been made that negatively impact the economy. I work in the fishing industry, it’s all about who has the better lobbyist.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 6, 2018)

gsfowler said:


> Thanks for the link. But you may not like my responses.



What is your reason for not wanting  to having mud motors?


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 2, 2018)

according to AG&F facebook page it looks like the suface drive ban has been tabled. but they are looking for ways and talking to manufacturers on how to limit the sound made by modified motors surface drive and outboards.


----------

